# Chunky Knits Look Like They Were Made by Giants



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't say I've ever seen knitting like this before, more pictures here...http://www.boredpanda.com/giant-chunky-knits-anna-mo/




> Ukraine-based Anna Mo knits super chunky blankets with giant, three-inch stitches. This is the ultimate security blanket you can get lost in. She uses custom-made, two-inch-thick needles for her knits, which also include sweaters and scarves.
> 
> Mo began knitting to have a hand-based escape from her head-based design job. No surprise then, that her work emphasizes its hand-made nature. The yarn wriggles with every huge loop, imperfections are magnified, and each piece has a unique flair. This blanket will be yours and yours only!The yarn is 100% Australian Merino wool, meaning that it is soft, warm, light, and perfect for wearing against bare skin. Winter seems forever away, but if you’re under one of these knits, it will be no threat at all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 14, 2015)

Wild!  Looks like the sweater would make you look at least 20 lbs heavier though, so no thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2015)

I think the sweater is kinda cute.  Not too practical, though.


----------



## Kitties (Jun 15, 2015)

I love to knit and I like some of the chunky yarns, but this isn't appealing at all.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 15, 2015)

Bizarre looking -- and probably too heavy to be comfortable.  I can see it would be warm as a blanket, and might work for bathmats though.


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy moly.....I'd be exhausted by the time I had knitted three rows with those needles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2015)

Chunky pet beds by her.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice pet beds and pets.  But I think the super chunky knitting is a bit ridiculously big chunky and would be very hard to knit and might hurt the hands.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2015)

I wonder how many hours they would last with the pets.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2015)

OOOh those pooches and kitties would definitely get more than a little hairball if they slept in all that wool...but I love the whole idea of that big chunky wool..very pretty in the pink and I suspect verrry heavy tho'..


----------

